# Four baby boy mice for adoption



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

There are four baby agouti 5 week old mice looking for new homes. Preferably all together.

They are gorgeous.

In Manchester areas. I go away on Monday so if before that that would be better for I am going to be away a week and then they will be 6 weeks...ie a little older...ie I think if they are to stay together then the trauma of moving home would be better done younger.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i thought tashx was interested in these 4?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i thought tashx was interested in these 4?


She can't unfortunately.


----------

